# After 10 years, getting back into the hobby & I need help



## luisev (Sep 2, 2008)

*After 10 years, getting back into the hobby & I need hel*

After 10 years I'm getting back into the hobby and I need some help. 

In the past I had a 55gal planted community tank. Now with two kids I really don't have the room for a 55 so I picked up a 20 high. In the 55 I had a fluval canister (can't remember the model) and a Whisper power 60. I remember the Whisper being just that... dead silent. When I picked up the 20gal, I naturally went for another Whisper as I remembered how silent they were. I purchase the Whisper EX45 and it's definitely not all that silent. There's a rumbling and humming noise that is driving us all nuts. It's not the rattle of the impeller as I remember that chatter.  If I take off the top cover or open the top door, the noise subsides, but it's still very audible. Could there be something wrong or is this normal? Should I grab another brand? Go with a canister? Any help is appreciated as it's been 2 days and the noise is still there. I'm in the process of setting the tank up, so we turn the filter off at night.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would take the filter back to the LFS. There is no reason why the newer model of Whisper should be making much of a noise, other than a gentle splash on the water surface.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ah, sounds like my new topfin filter. *extremely quiet* Hah, yeah right :roll: I would go with a HOB, like a marineland penguin. By far my favorite filter besides a canister. They are really quiet and really good, if you only have a 20 gallon then theres really no need for a canister filter. If your going for macho filtration then just get a penguin 200 or something.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Ugh...the older Whispers almost never rattle but these new ones are crap.

If you're looking for something with adjustable flow, get an AquaClear. If not, get a Penguin.


----------



## luisev (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone... I took the filter out and took it all apart. I don't see any reason for the noise, so I called my local store and they won't do anything for me as it was installed in the tank and "used". I asked how it would be possible to know if there was an issue with the filter without using it and they told me there nothing they could do. 

So the hunt began... I started looking for an older Whisper. After a quick search on eBay I purchased a brand new Whisper Power 40 for $18. Once it arrives I'll let everyone know which one makes less noise.

Are these filters enough for my 20? I never had such a small tank and as I stated before in my 55 I had a fluval as well as the Power 60.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

The 40 should be enough. You could always back it up with a sponge filter if you wanted to (and to give yourself a secondary filtration method).


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I strongly agree that a secondary source of biological filtration would be desirable. A sponge filter would be simple and effective.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

:? Umm I'm pretty sure they have to let you return it... How long have you owned it for? I'm pretty sure you could return anything within 30 days so long as when you bought it it didn't get stamped with FINAL SALE. I would be really mad if I were you. Lol and probably make a huge scene.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Little-Fizz said:


> :? Umm I'm pretty sure they have to let you return it... How long have you owned it for? I'm pretty sure you could return anything within 30 days so long as when you bought it it didn't get stamped with FINAL SALE. I would be really mad if I were you. Lol and probably make a huge scene.


Actually, it depends on the state law. For example, Kentucky is a "buyer beware" state. Merchants are not required by law to take any item for return, regardless of reason. It is the buyers responsibility to ensure the item is in proper condition prior to purchase. 

That being said, good business usually prevails.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Kind of off-topic here, but I'll ask anyway:

Little-Fizz, do you know if that law is some sort of Canadian national law, or is it province-specific?

...You do live in Canada, right?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Umm lol to be honest I figured it was just the way it is :dunno: Unless it says like no refunds or final sale, you can probably return it. If there was a problem with the filter I bought and I had opened it or not I'm going to get my money back, or store credit at least.

I couldn't tell you if its a national law or provincial.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> Actually, it depends on the state law. For example, Kentucky is a "buyer beware" state. Merchants are not required by law to take any item for return, regardless of reason. It is the buyers responsibility to ensure the item is in proper condition prior to purchase.
> 
> That being said, good business usually prevails.


What the heck do you do if the item is in a sealed box and needs water to run? I can just imagine some dude going down the line of filters, taking them outta their box, plugging them in "Nope, that one doesn't work". "Nope that one either". Might make the merchants change their policy REAL quick.


----------



## gunmetal (Mar 26, 2008)

being a canadian, i'm pretty sure ANY reputable LFS store will typically allow you to return a filter if it is not suitable to your specific wants/needs. its a "better business" issue. ALTHOUGH, when making this type of purchase in the future, you should make a list of concerns before going to the LFS and mention them ALL then ask for a reccomendation. if the product then doesn't meet your needs you have a viable argument for return. always make sure you're armed with the right ammo.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree, my LFS will take things back and it doesn't cost them a thing- they just tell the supplier that it was defective when it arrived.

Also, you could call Whisper directly. It shouldn't be that noisy. And it still should be under warranty.


----------



## luisev (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks again everyone... I went to my LFS and after speaking with the manager he took the Whisper back. I picked up an Aquaclear 50. Boy... what a difference. It's hands down more silent than the Whisper and I like the fact that I'm not tied down to filter pads. Many thanks for the info...


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeeeahhh power to the people  

Glad to hear you got a new filter.


----------

